# P35 Revenue Offline Application



## camellia (29 Jan 2010)

I am trying to do a P35 return for 2009 using the Revenue Offline Application. I have done this in previous years so I know how to go about it. I am having a major problem with the return this year though, as there seems to be an error arising whereby you cannot select a PRSI rate. 

The drop down menu on the employee details page is not functioning for me.

I have spent an hour on hold/being passed around various personnel on the ROS helpline and the PAYE helpline to no avail so far.

I would appreciate it if some one else could confirm that the issue is with the Revenue Offline application and it is not just me doing something wrong, as I don't want to waste any more of my time on it if a fix will have to come from the Revenue.

Thanks


----------



## Graham_07 (29 Jan 2010)

I've been using the offline ROS p-35 over the past few weeks and have had no problem with the PRSI classes. Would it be any use to suggest uninstalling that 2009 P-356 from the download/install menu and downloading again?


----------



## camellia (29 Jan 2010)

Thanks for your suggestion. I have tried that a couple of times but it has not made any difference. I am using version 6.5 of the Offline application. Is yours the same version I wonder?

I have also tried completely shutting down my computer and logging on again but that didn't work either unfortunately.


----------



## z107 (29 Jan 2010)

Are you using Payroll software to generate the ROS file? - or are you typing values directly in?
You could always try directly editing the XML


----------



## camellia (29 Jan 2010)

I have three separate payroll for one company, done on three PCs in three locations so I cannot merge the info into one file and upload it. Instead I have to manually type the information into the Revenue Offline Application. It is only 36 employees in total so the volume of entries is not the problem  - it is the fact that the application is not allowing me to select the PRSI class.


----------



## Towger (29 Jan 2010)

It they are all the same type of P35 and dont have duplicated employees you should be able to select and upload the 3 files at the same time/in one go.


----------



## DB74 (29 Jan 2010)

I am using Version 6.5 as well but I don't have a problem with it anyway - sorry.

Are you able to see the list of PRSI classes available via the drop-down menu or is there nothing there at all.


----------



## Graham_07 (29 Jan 2010)

I've 6.5 too so it seems strange that it is doing this to the OP on direct input. It sounds strangely like some conflict on the PC rather than the ROS offline itself given that other posters are running the same and are ok. I've used both direct input and ROS file generated from payroll seoftware and have had no problems. Apart that is from one thing in the ROS offline itself, it wont let me print multiple P60s when you select the print all P60 option, you have to select and print each P60 separately. No major issue though and I haven't contacted ROS on it. 

I'm afraid it looks like the OP will have to go back on hold to the ROS helpline I hear they have nice music though on hold


----------



## camellia (29 Jan 2010)

Thanks for all the advice/ideas - I might try the three separate uploads route to get around my current problem. Otherwise I will try again Monday -- It could well be a Friday problem that will magically resolve itself on Monday! Fingers crossed


----------



## DB74 (29 Jan 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> I'm afraid it looks like the OP will have to go back on hold to the ROS helpline I hear they have nice music though on hold


 
Speaking of Revenue hold music, there is a recorded message on Collector General when on hold which states that if you receive a fraudulent message purporting to be from Revenue then just delete it.

No need to inform Revenue or the Gardai or anybody - just delete it and don't tell anybody about it and then the baddies will eventually go away of their own accord!


----------



## Graham_07 (29 Jan 2010)

DB74 said:


> Speaking of Revenue hold music, there is a recorded message on Collector General when on hold which states that if you receive a fraudulent message purporting to be from Revenue then just delete it.
> 
> No need to inform Revenue or the Gardai or anybody - just delete it and don't tell anybody about it and then the baddies will eventually go away of their own accord!


 

Hmmm interesting soooo if we receive demands for tax to our ROS inbox purporting to be from Revenue can we assume the same .......? (wishful thinking, dreaming of the VAT money going into a Canarian retirement villa )


----------

